
Ask HN: Things you can do with a GeForce GPU - skywalker212
I am a CS Final Year student and for the next couple of months, I am going to have my hands on Nvidia GeForce GTX 680 and I would like to find out some cool things that I can do with it whether it&#x27;s related to image processing or data processing or anything else.<p>PS: I am not going to mine cryptocurrencies.
======
asutekku
I wouldn’t call GTX680 a high performance GPU by today’s standards but you can
try out any of the ML applications with it.

~~~
skywalker212
alright, I edited the post.

